# What are some sweet 27.5 XS bikes? Preferable in the 150mm travel range?



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Looking for a bike for my son who does a fair amount of freeride and hits bigger slopestyle features too. Need something that fits but isn't super long. Preferable short chainstays, 64/65d hta and around 400mm of reach. Any ideas? Transition Scout seems like an option.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

I was thinking Ibis Mojo HD5, but the reach is a little long in the Small at 427mm.


----------



## mpress (Jan 30, 2012)

How about a Yet SB140? The XS size has a 405mm reach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

